# Weekend road trip to Northern Alabama



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 22, 2021)

Headed out earlier this AM for the Huntsville area of Alabama and what a beautiful day for a drive!  I try to stick to non- Interstate roads as much as possible.  Enjoying the play of light and shadow on fields and forests as the road dips and rises.  

if autumn in the north is like a trumpet fanfare of color, then a Southern autumn is the woodwinds of the orchestra…. Our colors tend to be more subtle…. Muted green/brown, tawny yellow-gold and burnished russet.

 loblolly pines stand sentry in orderly rows on one side of the highway…. Turkey oaks, tulip poplars and sweet gums jostle for position on the other side. I pass fields of cotton, soybeans and peanuts, then groves of pecan trees… all under a beautiful blue sky

I’ll post pics when I get further along


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 22, 2021)

Some of those under-stated autumn colors


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm happy you are able to take some healing time for yourself!

And thanks for taking us along with you!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 22, 2021)

Stopped in Wedowee (pronounced weDOWwee, AL for a stretch break.   Cute little town with gift shops and friendly folks.  Stopped at First Light Coffee and picked up a peach cobbler muffin.  Poked around in a couple of the little stores  … this is the front porch display of one :


----------



## Gaer (Oct 22, 2021)

Oh!  How fun!  
Don't you love taking back roads and going places you've never been before?
Of course, It's a lot more fun to share it with someone you love!
Have FUN!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 22, 2021)

When I travel, I try to pick a new cuisine or something I can’t get in my neck of the woods… so tonight, it was German.  Had bratswurst with grilled asparagus and cucumber salad + a lovely glass of Riesling.  YUM!  

if it’s any indication of how good everything was, I ate *every bit* of the rolls in the bread basket, something I seldom touch lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 22, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> When I travel, I try to pick a new cuisine or something I can’t get in my neck of the woods… so tonight, it was German.  Had bratswurst with grilled asparagus and cucumber salad + a lovely glass of Riesling.  YUM!
> 
> if it’s any indication of how good everything was, I ate *every bit* of the rolls in the bread basket, something I seldom touch lol


Your trip sounds wonderful, glad you're getting away and enjoying yourself.  Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks C.S.  I always enjoyed the lovely colors from the air when flying into Hartsfield in autumn.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 23, 2021)

Woke to a foggy morning; sitting in 80 beans coffee shop, sipping good espresso, savoring a cranberry/orange scone and watching the mist slowly burn off.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 23, 2021)

I headed to Monte Sano state park this AM and what a beautiful morning.  Drove up and out of the valley fog to a bright blue sky, crisp air, and lovely, quiet forest in which to stroll.  

The silence of the woods, the tall trunks reaching up like living pillars and the morning light shining through the multi-colored canopy leaves of leaves is like being in a living cathedral.  *so peaceful and restorative*

here are a couple pics.   Don’t do it justice but a little taste :


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2021)

@CinnamonSugar your photos are beautiful and your description is so fitting.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 23, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @CinnamonSugar your photos are beautiful and your description is so fitting.


Thank you @Ruth n Jersey


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

@CinnamonSugar thank you so much for taking us with you, those pictures are gorgeous.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 23, 2021)

Tish said:


> @CinnamonSugar thank you so much for taking us with you, those pictures are gorgeous.


Thanks @Tish


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm a nature lover CinnamonSugar, and really enjoying your photos, beautiful!


----------



## Shero (Oct 23, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I headed to Monte Sano state park this AM and what a beautiful morning.  Drove up and out of the valley fog to a bright blue sky, crisp air, and lovely, quiet forest in which to stroll.
> 
> The silence of the woods, the tall trunks reaching up like living pillars and the morning light shining through the multi-colored canopy leaves of leaves is like being in a living cathedral.  *so peaceful and restorative*
> 
> ...


That walking trail is made for me, lovely picture CinnamonSugar


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 23, 2021)

Shero said:


> That walking trail is made for me, lovely picture CinnamonSugar


Thank you, @SeaBreeze and @Shero    Glad I could share a little of my corner of the world


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 24, 2021)

Sun rise over the mountain


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)

Hope you're having a lovely time CS... I want to go on a road trip now.. ..


----------



## Jules (Oct 24, 2021)

I can almost smell the fresh fall air. 



CinnamonSugar said:


> I ate *every bit* of the rolls in the bread basket, something I seldom touch


Wish I knew the secret to European breads.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Hope you're having a lovely time CS... I want to go on a road trip now.. ..


Me too!


----------

